# Effexor for DPD?



## afish (Nov 28, 2018)

Has anyone had experience with effexor (venlafaxine) for their DPD? I've heard mixed reviews on it but mostly for anxiety/depression solely, not dissociation/dpd or anything.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

The pill of hell in my experience I toke 1pill only and that was enough to see what a single pill can do to our brain. But again everyone is different we all have different brains.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It helps me...........Im on a tiny daily dose for the last 4 years without any issues...

It helps lift my mood alot......

The best med I ever took for anxiety relief was Citalopram.....Like an idiot I was doing quite well and stopped it....Needless to say I crashed and burned....Of course it didnt work as well second time around hence I ended up on Effexor.........

Having said all this these meds would be useless to me if I wasnt taking the Atypical Dolmatil in a low dose as well...

Dolmatil (Sulpiride) in a minimum daily dose saved my life years ago and continues today to help me live quite a reasonably normal life....

Its common for people with DP to get good relief via a combo of low dose Atypical and SSRI (Antidepressant)

When it comes to Atypical Anti Psychotics if low doses do nothing drop them..........Higher doses will just turn you into a total zombie and are more for treating Scizophrenia and Bipolar disorder and other more serious illnesses like that.......

Atypicals in low doses are commonly prescribed to relieve treatment resistent anxiety conditions where SSRIs have failed..........

Of course everybody is different........Its trial and error with medicines for DP...........


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Eddy have you tried CBD? Works as both an anti depressant and anti psychotic supposedly. I gained some relief but the expense is too big at the moment. Also want to vape it as it is the best delivery method. Going to look into it again

Starting imipramine today (very similar to clomipramine - what helped jeff abugel I believe). The last of a long list of DP meds to try


----------



## afish (Nov 28, 2018)

That is interesting eddy..I've never heard of atypical and ssri in combo for treatment, but I'm still new to all this.
So far I have not noticed a difference on Effexor, been on it for over a week. I've heard a lot of negative things about it but I am hopeful.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

afish said:


> That is interesting eddy..I've never heard of atypical and ssri in combo for treatment, but I'm still new to all this.
> So far I have not noticed a difference on Effexor, been on it for over a week. I've heard a lot of negative things about it but I am hopeful.


Anti Depressants can take 8 to twelve weeks to start working properly..

They take time to build up in your system...

Dont expect overnight miracles.....

Never listen to scare mongering when it comes to meds...A drug that wreaks havoc on one person can work wonders for another...Its an individual thing.....Of course as soon as one person has an adverse reaction to a certain medicine the internet witch hunt begins....Gotta love the modern digital world....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Broken said:


> Eddy have you tried CBD? Works as both an anti depressant and anti psychotic supposedly. I gained some relief but the expense is too big at the moment. Also want to vape it as it is the best delivery method. Going to look into it again
> 
> Starting imipramine today (very similar to clomipramine - what helped jeff abugel I believe). The last of a long list of DP meds to try


I refuse to put anything from the plant that got me into this mess in the first place into my body...I dont smoke and refuse to vape as welll...

"SUPPOSEDLY" it has the same effects as SSRIs and Atypicals....When scientists can say it is tried and tested and cures DP 100% then I may consider it....

For now I will stick with what has worked for me for many years (I get no side effects from the meds) My theory is if its not broken with this bullshit condition dont fix it..........

Now if you are a person who has tired CBD and it has worked thats excellent.....Stick with it is what I say....

What ever gets rid of this awful condition for each individual stick with it people...........Again there is no one size fits all fix for Depersonalization Disorder....Its all trial and error....


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Fair do's man stick to what you know. I would say that the CBD is meant to be neuroprotective and the reason skunk has become so damaging is because they have bred weed to have a ridiculous CBD to THC ratio... there have been studies and brain scans showing that CBD and THC have opposite effects on brain blood flow, as well as biochemically.

I completely understand your stance though. I would much rather a medication than the plant that fucked me up... but I have tried so much I gave this a shot and it did show some improvement but the effects seemed to plateau

I've just started imipramine (similar to clomipramine which is listed to help Depersonalization in some places and I think helped Jegg Abugel). One day but it seems to be helping... will update in a week or two. Tried every other med lamitrogine, modafinil, escitalopram etc so far so good with this one


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I take effexor and it helps with both anxiety and also a little bit with DP or rather it makes it a little easier to cope with DP at least


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

I refuse to take effexor and anything related to reuptake inhibitors because for some people they don't feel anything until they try to come off and have some of the worst withdrawals in the world, including brain zaps as a symptom (which I already have). For me, it's too much of a risk just to try to see if it helps, considering what I'm currently going through, I don't need more symptoms, and I like to be on as little medications as possible, sort of a one treats all kind of thing, which may seem like a pipe dream.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

PeaceSeeker said:


> I refuse to take effexor and anything related to reuptake inhibitors because for some people they don't feel anything until they try to come off and have some of the worst withdrawals in the world, including brain zaps as a symptom (which I already have). For me, it's too much of a risk just to try to see if it helps, considering what I'm currently going through, I don't need more symptoms, and I like to be on as little medications as possible, sort of a one treats all kind of thing, which may seem like a pipe dream.


I agree mostly . 2018 was the worst year in my life because of Prozac withdrawal which lead me to get several panic attacks , extreme DP , horrible anxiety , and even psychosis (according to my doc . but I dont think psychosis is what you get by stopping medication . I think I was just unlucky)

on top of it medication most of the time makes you fat . I am also looking forward to function without meds but my situation was so bad that it was necessary to take medication

never stop taking meds abruptly . take your time and go lower with the doses for some time until you stop and dont stop it without your doc anyway


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been on effexor (venlaxafine) for a week and it's given me really bad insomnia. Only on a 37.5mg dose taken first thing in the morning. I can feel a lessening of fear and a raising mood but that insomnia is so bad it cancels the benefits out at the moment.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I would like to make an update to tell you my current situation . I am still taking effexor and it helps with anxiety which helps a bit to lower dp too but my doc and me have agreed that I will also take sulpiride in very low doses (50mg) in situations where my dp is very bad and when I get very weird thoughts . I took it 2 times so far and it really helped me ....however I also have gotten headaches one day because of withdrawal effect but I will still continue to take it on very bad days . I wont take it everyday though

This experience made me decide that I will quit taking effexor everyday but rather will ask my doc if I can take some anti anxiety med only when I need it . I want to try CBD oil . I hope it will be good . So my goal is basically cbd oil + 50mg sulpiride whenever I need it


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Psyborg said:


> I would like to make an update to tell you my current situation . I am still taking effexor and it helps with anxiety which helps a bit to lower dp too but my doc and me have agreed that I will also take sulpiride in very low doses (50mg) in situations where my dp is very bad and when I get very weird thoughts . I took it 2 times so far and it really helped me ....however I also have gotten headaches one day because of withdrawal effect but I will still continue to take it on very bad days . I wont take it everyday though
> 
> This experience made me decide that I will quit taking effexor everyday but rather will ask my doc if I can take some anti anxiety med only when I need it . I want to try CBD oil . I hope it will be good . So my goal is basically cbd oil + 50mg sulpiride whenever I need it


Sulpiride or Amisulpiride??? Theres a difference....Im actually surprised your doctor has not prescribed it daily for you...Thats the norm as far as I know...

The minimum recommended dose of Sulpiride (Dolmatil) is actually 200mg and it needs to be taken daily....That is what my personal experience has been for many years...This low dose Atypical gave me my life back and still does the same job many years later...

I have found Anti Depressants on their own dont do squat for DP...But in conjunction with a low dose Atypical they do actually help...

In my experience its the Sulpiride that does all the hard work...The Anti Depressant (Effexor) is like a complimentary mood booster and anxiety reducer...


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Sulpiride or Amisulpiride??? Theres a difference....Im actually surprised your doctor has not prescribed it daily for you...Thats the norm as far as I know...
> 
> The minimum recommended dose of Sulpiride (Dolmatil) is actually 200mg and it needs to be taken daily....That is what my personal experience has been for many years...This low dose Atypical gave me my life back and still does the same job many years later...
> 
> ...


sulpiride . not amisulpride . I took amisulpride too for 2 weeks many months ago but I couldnt tolerate it . it made me too restless

well my doc would like me to take sulpiride daily but I dont want to because I have weight problems . he gave me seroquel (for bipolar disorder which I actuallly think I dont have it but I thought i do so I told my doc that I think I am bipolar ...so stupid) and it made me gain a lot of weight . so I dont want to take medication regularly especially meds that make you fat . sulpiride is a med that makes weight gain my doc said . and I also dont like to take medication daily because I somehow feel "trapped" or "forced" doing it ...as odd as it may sound . and I am not a big fan of medication to begin with and am only taking meds because I have no other choice at the moment . but even at such a very low dose of 50mg sulpiride I felt better . I only took it on 2 days and havent taken it since a few days and I still feel as if it has a positive effect on me .

btw. my libido shoot up highly when I took it . I dont know if that is the case for you too but when I took it after a short while I have gotten high desire for sexytime haha

I am hoping CBD oil will be good for me . it is natural and has very little if any side effects I read . that would mean I can become a good looking slim/fit guy again and feel better but at the same time have my anxiety and dp/dr improved


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Psyborg said:


> sulpiride . not amisulpride . I took amisulpride too for 2 weeks many months ago but I couldnt tolerate it . it made me too restless
> 
> well my doc would like me to take sulpiride daily but I dont want to because I have weight problems . he gave me seroquel (for bipolar disorder which I actuallly think I dont have it but I thought i do so I told my doc that I think I am bipolar ...so stupid) and it made me gain a lot of weight . so I dont want to take medication regularly especially meds that make you fat . sulpiride is a med that makes weight gain my doc said . and I also dont like to take medication daily because I somehow feel "trapped" or "forced" doing it ...as odd as it may sound . and I am not a big fan of medication to begin with and am only taking meds because I have no other choice at the moment . but even at such a very low dose of 50mg sulpiride I felt better . I only took it on 2 days and havent taken it since a few days and I still feel as if it has a positive effect on me .
> 
> ...


A doctor once told me that no medicine directly cause people to gain weight...What happens is people are tempted to eat more as a result of feeling better on the medicine...

When a person is mentally feeling ill one of the first things that happens is they lose their appetite...Hence they lose weight...So when a doctor prescribes a drug that suddenly makes them feel better their appetite automatically comes back too...Its not the drug itself thats increasing their appetite its actually their mood and the fact they are feeling more carefree and relaxed about things in general (Including what they are eating)

The same applies to Libido amongst a ton of other things that we lose when we are ill....

When we start to feel better we suddenly start regaining all these things ......Its only natural....The exact same principles apply to somebody who is physically sick...

The other thing to remember is that famous saying "We Are What We Eat"


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> A doctor once told me that no medicine directly cause people to gain weight...What happens is people are tempted to eat more as a result of feeling better on the medicine...
> 
> When a person is mentally feeling ill one of the first things that happens is they lose their appetite...Hence they lose weight...So when a doctor prescribes a drug that suddenly makes them feel better their appetite automatically comes back too...Its not the drug itself thats increasing their appetite its actually their mood and the fact they are feeling more carefree and relaxed about things in general (Including what they are eating)
> 
> ...


while that is also partially true .....meds DO make you weight gain by themselves too

when I took seroquel for example I didnt change my eating habit much but gained a lot of weight nonetheless . after a short while taking seroquel one of my friends visited me and said "wow you gained so much weight . you have never been as fat as this ever"

and when I stopped taking it I also didnt change much in my diet or physical activity but lost several kilograms in a short period of time just like that

they have an effect on metabolism .

I have been a good eater my whole life but when I took certain meds I gained a lot more weight than I would normally do


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Psyborg said:


> while that is also partially true .....meds DO make you weight gain by themselves too
> 
> when I took seroquel for example I didnt change my eating habit much but gained a lot of weight nonetheless . after a short while taking seroquel one of my friends visited me and said "wow you gained so much weight . you have never been as fat as this ever"
> 
> ...


Truth is we all probably need to improve our diets drastically......Which takes up more time and more money and more effort...

We are all guilty of putting too much crap into our systems whether its too much red meat, too much sugar, too much salt, too much fat etc etc etc....

Of course the even sadder thing in western society is that if you really want to eat better and healthier it costs more money... Go Figure!!!

Gluten free food, Organic food, Free Range food, Purer water............It all costs extra...

Gotta love Capitalism.......They even want to make money out of healthier people LOL .......


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Truth is we all probably need to improve our diets drastically......Which takes up more time and more money and more effort...
> 
> We are all guilty of putting too much crap into our systems whether its too much red meat, too much sugar, too much salt, too much fat etc etc etc....
> 
> ...


I like to eat healthy food too but I definitely eat too much unhealthy food like jujk food and sweets

I also eat a lot .....if you knew how much I can eat ....man ....you would think I am crazy

my weight has always been up and down since many years . When I am slim I am looking really good and am attracting women without problem but when I am too fat I get no game lol

Maybe I will post some pics of me with different weights to show the contrast


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took paxil for over 10 years. I took Effexor for over 10 years. I preferred Escitallopram (Lexapro) after I began taking it.

It has a better side effect profile than any other SSRI (for me).

They are all SSRIs and do what SSRIs do. They help mitigate major depression and anxiety, but didn't affect dp directly in my experience.

For the past 6 months, I have taken no psych meds for the first time in 25 years. I'm not bragging about it. Under the majority of

circumstances I would say you are asking for trouble if you quit your meds. I tried it in the past with disastrous results. Since

I had ECT about 5 years ago, things have changed. My underlying illness is gone. Hoorah! It only took 40 years.


----------



## awilkins1956 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi. Could you tell me what dose of Sulpiride you are on? I have been on Cilatopram for years, but it doesn't help the DP. Would like to try the Sulpiride. Thanks! Angela


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> I took paxil for over 10 years. I took Effexor for over 10 years. I preferred Escitallopram (Lexapro) after I began taking it.
> 
> It has a better side effect profile than any other SSRI (for me).
> 
> ...


Often considered ECT myself but apparently according to the "doctors" here Im not ill enough...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

That's bullshit. Over the course of 40 years and 5 episodes of major depression, I visited a really bad place on several different occasions.

I went down until my brain literally melted. I had racing thoughts that zoomed into infinity. My mind felt like a burned out transformer. I'm

surprised I didn't have smoke whisping from my ears. I couldn't read or listen to the radio. It was too taxing for my mind.

But when I had the ECT, I was not in that place. I was simply tired of it all. There was no need to wait until I was at the end of my rope, to

consider ECT. If I had ECT when I was 17, (instead of 57), would I have had an adult life? Well, I didn't have much of one without it. What is there to

risk in trying ECT? Nothing, really. It is as safe or safer than a trial on SSRIs, IMHO. Here is a quote from Medical News Today

*ECT* is given under anesthesia in both outpatient and inpatient hospital settings.

"Between 70 and 90 *percent* of patients experience a rapid improvement in symptoms. ...

There is no reliable evidence of *long-term* harmful *effects*"

Can SSRIs and antipsychotics receive those commendations from a neutral source?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

awilkins1956 said:


> Hi. Could you tell me what dose of Sulpiride you are on? I have been on Cilatopram for years, but it doesn't help the DP. Would like to try the Sulpiride. Thanks! Angela


who are you talking to ? if you asked me then : 50mg of sulpiride . but I take it only on days when I feel that I really need it . so far I have only taken it on 2 days


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

awilkins1956 said:


> Hi. Could you tell me what dose of Sulpiride you are on? I have been on Cilatopram for years, but it doesn't help the DP. Would like to try the Sulpiride. Thanks! Angela


200mg once a day in the morning (Basically a daily single low dose)


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

awilkins1956 said:


> Hi. Could you tell me what dose of Sulpiride you are on? I have been on Cilatopram for years, but it doesn't help the DP. Would like to try the Sulpiride. Thanks! Angela


I find it unusual that Cyborg is only taking 50mg a day...I was always of the understanding that 200mg was the minimum dose...I could be wrong though...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulpiride


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

^ I dont even take it every day


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

awilkins1956 said:


> Hi. Could you tell me what dose of Sulpiride you are on? I have been on Cilatopram for years, but it doesn't help the DP. Would like to try the Sulpiride. Thanks! Angela


as I said I am taking sulpiride at a very low dose (50mg) sometimes (I dont take it everyday) . first I thought it is helping me but I am not so sure anymore . I feel like shit the last 2-3 days . so be careful with it . if you decide to take it then I hope it will work out for you . but dont take me as a motivation because I am very much like a rollercoaster


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I want to keep you guys up to date . I lately stopped taking effexor and now I am taking only sulpiride sometimes . I have the feeling that the sulpiride helps me with dp/dr a little . when I take it my mood improves a little , my obsessive thoughts improve a little too . and it also helps a little bit against the tunnel vision from dr . I take a very low dose 50mg on demand


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

On Russian psych forum I've heard stories like combination of effexor 300 mg along with lamotrigine(titrates up to 200-300 mg/d) gives a good result in dp patients.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

KimSavage said:


> On Russian psych forum I've heard stories like combination of effexor 300 mg along with lamotrigine(titrates up to 200-300 mg/d) gives a good result in dp patients.


I decided to not take any antidepressant anymore unless I am in a very bad situation because I feel as if I am not the same person anymore when I am taking them . I feel as if my personality is altered etc. .

it is 2 weeks now since I am off of effexor . I get brain zaps and have some mood swings etc. but other than that I am fine right now . I sometimes take 50mg sulpiride as I said but I will try to limit that too . I will try valerian root tea and will take up running/jogging again soon (and sulpriride on days I really need it) + look for a therapist and hope I will manage to recover


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Psyborg said:


> I decided to not take any antidepressant anymore unless I am in a very bad situation because I feel as if I am not the same person anymore when I am taking them . I feel as if my personality is altered etc. .
> 
> it is 2 weeks now since I am off of effexor . I get brain zaps and have some mood swings etc. but other than that I am fine right now . I sometimes take 50mg sulpiride as I said but I will try to limit that too . I will try valerian root tea and will take up running/jogging again soon (and sulpriride on days I really need it) + look for a therapist and hope I will manage to recover


You can't take medication only when you want. You do it or you don't. The system in taking meds is essential, Most of them start working only after some time( sometimes it's long like 6-8 weeks or so). There's no sense in taking sulpiride or any AD when you feel worse. You should give them a time


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

KimSavage said:


> You can't take medication only when you want. You do it or you don't. The system in taking meds is essential, Most of them start working only after some time( sometimes it's long like 6-8 weeks or so). There's no sense in taking sulpiride or any AD when you feel worse. You should give them a time


no I meant I will only take antidepressants when I am feeling too bad and then I will take them for a longer time daily of course

but the sulpiride does work for me even though I take it only every 2-3 days or so lol


----------

